# First E/Donation TX IN Spain .



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies 

I'm off to Spain next week for my 1st E/D tx excited but very nervous , it has  taken me many years to get to this point .... then all of a sudden back in June I decided it's now or never !

Any one else in the same boat ? still thinking am I doing the right thing ! or is this just normal    feeling very down & teary so much has gone on it's like a never ending road .

love to chat if anyone's about    good luck to you all x


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Chocolot 66

I'm in the same boat! 
I met my hubby when I was 38 - I am now 44. We have been trying for 6 yrs. 18 months ago we decided to 'threw in the towel' after 5 treatments with my own eggs and to concentrate are energies on other things. For me especially, this has not been possible and I have been quietly tearing my hair out ever since!   Then DH read an article in the Times a couple months ago about egg donation and we decided to look into it. Had we known it was so 'possible' we would have done it years ago.

We are currently in the process of DEIVF at Barcelona IVF

When you say 'am I doing the right thing' - I presume you mean egg donation and I guess you are perhaps struggling with it.

I'm really sorry to cut this short, but I was just about to go to bed when I saw your post but I wanted to make a quick reply and to say you are not alone and to hang on in there!

Can we continue tomorrow??  

Little pigeon


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Chocolat66,
You are not alone & never alone on this forum! It is a long & rocky path for most of us here. I think sometimes it is easy to loose sense of why we are putting ourselves through so much. Personally I know I have had to 'bury' deep my feelings about being a mother one day, just to be able to cope emotionally & carry on (& enjoy) a normal life. I don't want to be bitter or have regrets, & we try to count our blessings rather than focus on the fact that we are not parents - but it's not easy at times, I know.

Anyway, I hope you will get lots of support from FF & info when you need it, & that you will come to terms & be happy with your decisions & their outcomes. Ofcourse for me & many others I imagine, there is grief & a sense of loss for not having my own biological child, but I also feel great joy & excitement at the prospect of having a donor egg child. As far as I'm concerned, a child of mine, however conceived, would be the most precious gift I could wish for. 

Very good luck on your journey, good luck in Spain next week, & keep in touch

x


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello again, 

I hope it went well with your lining scan today?? Have you any idea for the transfer day? Which Clinic did you choose? DH and I found it so difficult to choose because they all sounded so good!

I'm due to have my first lining scan on the 8th and I'm already panicking it won't be thick enough! It takes over doesn't it? I'm finding it difficult to concentrate on anything else to be honest! I've also had a very teary day today, you must have passed it on to me  

Anyway - onwards and upwards! sending you lots of postive vibes Chocolat66, I do hope that this cycle works for you    stay positive and let me know how you are getting on.

Little pigeon.


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there,

So glad the scan went well, I bet you can't wait for your holiday!

I know what you mean with regards to tell or not to tell, it's a real dilemma. I feel I do not want to tell anyone at all, but then my philosophy in life has always been that honesty is always the best policy. Also, I would be paranoid that if we told some people, that our child would then find out from someone else that they came from a donor egg before we had the chance to tell our child ourselves. Now that does freak me out the thought of that happening  

Also, I find that people ask to many questions and judge you - I'm sure it's with the best intentions but I cannot bear all the questions and probing. I don't feel obliged to tell family and friends, it doesn't mean I don't trust them, it's just easier! This situation is hard enough as it is and it's very very private and I don't want everyone feeling sorry for us.

With regards not using my own eggs/DNA to be honest (and I know we are all different) this does not bother me so much. When I met my husband 6 yrs ago it was the first time I had any desire to have a child - I was 38 - bit late to start trying for a child but hey ho - life is not 'tidy' is it ! Since we met, my only dream has been to have a child that resembles/is like him! It's funny but I never really thought about the child having to resemble me or be like me, although obviously it is a shame that I will not be able to pass on my genes. Anyway, like we all know we are all different and have different views etc and just to be able to carry and give birth to a healthy child - that resembles my DH - would - for me - be the most wonderful and precious thing.

There are some children's books that have been published especially for DE/DS/DEmbryo children that parents can read to the child from a very early age. This for me would be the best way to deal with it. The idea is that the child grows up with a feeling of 'normality' about it from day one rather than sitting them down at the age of 8 or whatever and telling them out of the blue. The link is on FF, I will try and find it for you.

I'm sorry if I have gone on a bit  but like you say, getting it all out on 'paper' really helps and I also find that when I hear other peoples views on things it helps me too.

So my advice to you at the moment would be to try not to dwell on it too much, you don't have to decide everything right now. The most important thing is to concentrate your energies on being relaxed and positive for your transfer and to enjoy that holiday!!

Positive vibes to you Chocolat66

Little pigeon


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
There are some good Spanish threads on the FF site - great that you have got this far as it took us two or three years to get our heads around it, but I don't think that you will meet anyone who has regretted it.
The only bit of advice I would give is to remember that it is a numbers game. My first DE was unsuccessful and I found that really hard to deal with as I knew that success rates were so high (my clinic is 78%) - but that still means that, on average, one out of three or four tries will be unsuccessful. So try to relax about it all - you WILL get there in the end  
Lirac x


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Think it's on my sig - first DE was a BFN. Had two frosties but these didn't survive the thaw.
BFPs on both second and third attempts


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Had SET on last one because I had a difficult p/g and birth complications which meant that I was told that twins would be life-threatening. On my first BFP, I had 2 embryos transferred and a twin p/g, but lost one at about 9 weeks - although  very sad at the time, it worked out for the best.


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Chocolat66 and Lirac, Helen 3,

Just wondering how you guys are getting on?? 

Chocolat - sounds like you had a lovely time in Spain, you must be nearing your test day soon ?? or perhaps it has passed. If so, I do hope that you had good news.     

Lirac, could you tell me what SET stands for? Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly.

Helen 3 - how's things with you??

Best wishes and lots of positive vibes to you all  

LP xx


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi LP,
SET is single embryo transfer - the success rate at IB is still 58% so I tried to keep positive and it worked!
Lirac


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Brilliant ! really pleased for you, hope you have an uneventful and very smooth pregnancy!!

LPxx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Lirac LP & Helen 3 ,

We did have a lovely time in Spain thanks & got back home on wednesday , I had one blastocyst transfered on Thursday 15th the other 2 embies that was that bit slower didn't make it ... so no frosties
.
Have been testing since Wednesday & very v v  v faint line started then  ( so faint I thought I imagined it lol ) but still a very v faint line .... each day since !  so not too sure ... it could be a chemical pregnancy , even though I was sick when brushing my teeth yesterday but this could be meds hey ! keeping an open mind till Mondays blood test .

where are you in your tx LP ? have you started yet .... wishing you loads of luck   
Lirac , when we got to day 3 .. the Dr wanted to take the 6 good ones  to blasts & do set transfer ( I really didn't know what to do ? ) cos i wanted to have 2 embryo's transfered but only at day 3 ..... & was worried that if I had 2 blasts transferred .. we could have potentially have quads !! so we'd  made our  mind up to have one blast ..... but when we got to the clinic , only one blast was ready anyway - so what's to be will be now    all the best for a healthy pregnancy fro you & lo   .
Hi Helen any news on d yet ? 

fingers crossed for usa all    xxx


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Chocolat - I hope that faint line continues to get bolder and bolder    you have a great chance with your blast so stay postive   

AFM - I had my transfer this Monday gone, I have 2 grade 8 embies on board, so I'm 5 days PUPO!! I've had no symptoms yet! Not that that really means anything but I am willing them so hard to stay with us - fingers crossed eh! My blood test is due 3rd October  

Hi Lirac and Helen

Hope everyone is well and sane!

Lots of luck everyone

LPxx


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Chocolot - it's all sounding promising - I think the line will be light if you are not at OTD so fingers crossed!
Good luck to you too LP   
Lirac


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi girls , 

Just to let you know it was a positive    beta @ 804 .1    this is very high isn't it ? so taking it day by day & pray it sticks .

Thanks Lirac , hows everything going with you ?   

LP .... congrats on being PUPO  ,     that you too get good results next week ... the worst thing about the 2ww for me was the blood results .... the longest 7 1/2 hours of my life lol . are you planning on any early testing ? 

Good luck to us all 

Gina xx


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Chocolat - fantastic news! really pleased for you and yes that is high  - 2 perhaps??   and don't worry they will stick!!    

It's brilliant to hear some encouraging news - well done you! 

AFM - I have no symptoms at all, except slightly bigger boobs - but that will be the meds. Also, for the last few days I have been feeling very teary irritable and very snappy!  not good for DH. So no idea whether it's worked or not. We'll see!

Look after yourself and stay positive!

Lirac/Helen - hope all is good with you guys.

All the best 

LPxx


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Evening girls,

I've been trying to find this thread for the past couple days!! I couldn't remember how to get to it!! and nothing came up on a search. Think I must be losing it in my 2ww  

Sounds like it's all going well with you Gina - soo pleased for you  

Lirac - hope all is well with you too.

Helen 3 - hope everything is good with you.

I am soo glad this 2ww is nearly over! I have absolutley no idea if it has worked since the only 'symptoms' I have are slightly swollen and sore boobs, a few days of major grumpiness and for the last few days I have been feeling really quite upbeat, proactive and cheery! Bizarre! but I'm going with it and truly hoping that it is now my turn!!   My blood test is first thing in the morn and I will get the results tomm too. So... fingers crossed!!   

Best wishes, keep in touch and thanks for your support.

LP xx


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Girls,

My blood test was positive, we are so very very chuffed - it is our turn..... finally....!!! I am 16 days after EC and the HCG was 209 UI/L I can't believe it! it hasn't really sunk in yet!!!

Hope everyone is well and happy - we certainly are!!!  

Love and vibes to you all  

LPxx


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Great news LP - enjoy!
Lirac x


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your kind words - still hasn't really sunk in! but soo very happy.

Chocolat - did you have you HCG levels taken again?? It's just that your reading was pretty high wasn't it, just wondering when you first scan is and whether you know if you have 1 or 2. 

Wishing you both all the best 

LP xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi LP 
Sorry I haven't been back for a while ... but had a bright red bleed x 3 & constant spotting since a couple of weeks ago but have had 3 scans since .... 2 under EPU & I private . To answer your questions the second beta was 6/oct @ 23000 & 3rd at 8/oct @ 32000 ...... the first scan I was 5 +5 I think & they saw a yolk & sac then at 6+4 they saw the baby & hb & the same today .... so maybe I did have two ? hence the bleeding I don't know but pray it carries on    .

How are you getting on ? see your beta is rising great    have you had a scan yet & are you feeling any sickness yet   .

good luck hun xx


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Thought I would say hello again as I haven't been on this thread for a while. so how's it going for everyone?
We are due for ET (DE IVF) sometime from 27 Oct (next week!), depending on EC of our donor next Tuesday & fertilitsation


----------



## hobbitt (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi girlies

I'm going out to Clinica Fertia on Saturday for DE treatment.  Feeling really scared.  Although I haven't been as ill as I was when I did IVF with my own eggs I am still scared its going to be BFN.  Think its going to be a really long week until Thursday when I have my scan to see if my lining is thick enough.  Any1 got any tips on how to chillax a bit


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to be off the scene for a bit. Last couple weeks I have had no energy and lots of nausea! Seems to have eased the last couple days tho which is nice, as I don't feel I have achieved anything!!! 

Gina - sorry to hear you have had some bleeding, it's so scary isn't it! I do hope everything is good with you now and that your little bean is still with you. Wishing you a smooth pregnancy and sending lots of love.  

Helen 3 - how did your ET go? So now you are in the 2ww!! How exciting for you. Do let us know how you are getting on.

Hi Lirac - hope all is going smoothly for you.

Hobbit - good luck with your treatment at Clinica Fertia, try not to worry, easier said than done I know  Put your trust in your clinic and just try to go with the flow. My lining was not very thick on the first scan - 5.9mm I think so my clinic upped my meds and gradually it went up and was 'perfect' on the day of transfer - so don't panic - it just takes a bit of time and everyone is different.

AFM - had my first scan on the 19th Oct and our little bean was 7.2mm and we saw the heartbeat - it was brilliant and amazing! Due another scan next Monday the 7th Oct when I will be 9w 2d. Fingers crossed all is good. Had 2 small bleeds about 2 wks ago and then nothing else except nausea and tiredness.

Sending you all heaps of positivity, love and vibes.

LPxx


----------

